# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  دیره...... آیا میشه از الان به موفقیت در کنکور رسید؟(لطفا جواب بدین)

## ☆Amirreza☆

لطفا یکی کمکم کنه من فارق التحصیل تجربی هستم سه چهار سال از درس فاصله گرفتم و پایه بسیار ضعیفی دارم آیا امکان موفق شدن من در زمان موجود وجود داره یا نه؟چه رشته ای میتونم قبول شم؟
خواشا جواب بدید🙏🙏🙏🙏

----------


## mahya77

سلام دوست عزیز بله که میشه!
فقط اینکه باید بدونی ک‌چیارو بخونی چیارو حذف کنی چجوری تایم بندی کنی اولویت بندی کندی یه برنامه درست حسابی واسه خودت پیاده کنی طبق اون درس بخونی تست بزنی مرور کنی اخرم یه جمع بندی انجام بدی فقط یه خواهشی ک ازت دارم فارغ از نتیجه رتبه درصد اینا درستو بخون هم اینکه موفق میشی هم اینکه میتونی رشته های خوب پیرا یا پزشکی قبول بشی ولی شهرستان فک کنم ولی باید آدمش باشی فارغ از هر بهونه نتیجه و هرچیزی سرت توی درس خوندن باشه.!

----------


## mahya77

این دوتا تاپیک رو هم یه نگاه بنداز یه دفتر یا برگهa4 بردار مباحث بنویس داخلش بصورت هفتگی واسه خودت توی اون هفته بصورت روزانه قرار بده بخون بیا جلو اینجوری اول مطالعه اموزش رو انجام بدی همراه تست اموزشی بعدش شروع به تست زماندار کنی در اخرم مباحثی ک در طول هفته هم خوندی مرور کنی و اینکه حتما دروس عمومی اختصاصی براساس ضریبشون بخونیو تقسیم بندی براساس میزان مطالعه ات قرار بدی یعنی حداقل هفتاد درصد دروس اختصاصی سی درصد عمومی یعنی اگر حداقل ده ساعت مطالعه داری در روز هفت ساعت اختصاصی بخون سه ساعت عمومی یکی در میون و اینکه میتونی بین این دروس یا روتین های شبانه واسه خودت بزاره تست روزانه از آرایه و قرابت کار کنی...

----------


## ij16

> لطفا یکی کمکم کنه من فارق التحصیل تجربی هستم سه چهار سال از درس فاصله گرفتم و پایه بسیار ضعیفی دارم آیا امکان موفق شدن من در زمان موجود وجود داره یا نه؟چه رشته ای میتونم قبول شم؟
> خواشا جواب بدید��������������  ����������


با توجه به اینکه نظام قدیمی و چن سال از درس دوربودی و‌ پایه ضعیفی داری خوشبینانه نگاه کردن سخته و الان برا شروع کردن برا شما یکم دیره بهترین راه برا شما رفتن به یه مشاور خوبه که درست راهنماییتون کنه

----------


## mahya77

دکتر عزیز لطف کردن یه برنامه جمع جور خوب نوشتن فقط دقت کن اون برنامه استارت از صفر ازش استفاده کنی و اون تاریخهایی ک ایشون بهش دادن یه جور یه قالبه اینکه خودت باید شخصی سازیش کنی یعنی مثلا ترتیب هموناییه ک ایشون گفته ولی تو میای واسه خودت تایم بندی میکنی تاریخی ک میخوای بخونی توش لحاظ میکنی مثلا مبحثی مثل معادله نامعادله حداقل دوهفته ازت وقت میبره اینو میای واسه خودت تاریخ بندی میکنی میخونی اینجوری..
برنامه ریزی کنکور برای شروع از الان و سطح پایین #نظام_قدیم
آموزش کامل جمع بندی و روش سه روز یکبار + چارت زمان بندی

----------


## mahya77

> با توجه به اینکه نظام قدیمی و چن سال از درس دوربودی و‌ پایه ضعیفی داری خوشبینانه نگاه کردن سخته و الان برا شروع کردن برا شما یکم دیره بهترین راه برا شما رفتن به یه مشاور خوبه که درست راهنماییتون کنه


فک نکنم مشاور بتونه کمک خاصی بش بکنه بیشتر از درس زدش میکنه ایشون خودشون میتونه حداقل یه هفته وقت بزاره منابعشو بگیره جمع جور کنه روش مطالعه هارو یاد بگیره برنامه موردنظرشو بچینه شروع کنه به خوندن..!

----------


## mahya77

ولی اگر واقعا نمیتونه واسه خودش برنامه ریزی کنه 
خیلی وسواسی استرسی هستید و اینکه مشکل مالی ندارید حتما به یه مشاور خوب مراجعه کن

----------


## hamed_habibi

من بنا به تجربه 4ساله خودم میگم شما هیچ کدوم از دلایل موئفقیت رو نداری برای این شش ماه حرفام تلخ درست اما بخون برای 1400...ببین دوست گلم تو نه میدونی بهترین منابع برای الان چیه نه طرح برنماه داری نه مسیر رو میشناسی سخته بخدا مگر بشینی ریسک کنی فقط زیست شیمی بخونی عمومی بالا بزرنی  بری..مثلا 6ساعت زیست 4ساعت شیمی 2 3ساعت عمومی

----------


## Orla

بنظر من،تو این بازه ی زمانی فقط با ساعت مطالعه ی بالا میشه موفق شد،و وقتی واسه تلف شدن وجود نداره،باید فقط و فقط بخونی و به نتیجه فکر نکنی.

----------


## -Sara-

برید مشاور راهنماییتون میکنه!

البته این این مشاورا یه سریاشون هستن بدجور تمام برنامه و فکرتون بهم میزنن با حرفاشون،زود تحت تاثیر قرار نگیرید: |

----------


## ij16

> فک نکنم مشاور بتونه کمک خاصی بش بکنه بیشتر از درس زدش میکنه ایشون خودشون میتونه حداقل یه هفته وقت بزاره منابعشو بگیره جمع جور کنه روش مطالعه هارو یاد بگیره برنامه موردنظرشو بچینه شروع کنه به خوندن..!


واقع بینانه نگا کنیم ایشون وضعیتشون واقعا بده هر چند تلخ باشه اگه ایشون پایه خوبی داشتن و از درس دور نبودن حرف شما درست بود ولی الان باید به یه فرد متخصص مراجعه کنه ببینه اصلا این کنکورو بهتره بده یا نه

----------


## WickedSick

سلام.
شما قطعا اگه بخواین بخونین باید با یه برنامه بخونین. برنامتون هم باید منظم باشه. یه سری حذفیات هم داشته باشه. 
ساعت مطالعه هم بین 8 تا 10. من ترجیحم روی 9 هستش.
بر اساس اولویت هم باید بچینین. 
و در ضمن حتما و حتما اصولی بخونین.
برنامه هم خواستین هستم خدمتتون.

----------


## Sarah.az

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WickedSick


سلام.
شما قطعا اگه بخواین بخونین باید با یه برنامه بخونین. برنامتون هم باید منظم باشه. یه سری حذفیات هم داشته باشه. 
ساعت مطالعه هم بین 8 تا 10. من ترجیحم روی 9 هستش.
بر اساس اولویت هم باید بچینین. 
و در ضمن حتما و حتما اصولی بخونین.
برنامه هم خواستین هستم خدمتتون.


میشه منو راهنمایی کنید لطفا مباحث حذف شده رو میگید؟*

----------


## tamanaviki

همچی ب این بستگی داره ک شما از کنکور چی میخای،اگ پزشکی و امثال اینا میخای باید بگم با توجه ب شرایط شما غیرممکنه ولی اگ رشته های پیراپزشکی مث پرستاری میخای اگ درست اصولی بخونی یسری حذفیات داشته باشی و تمرکزت بذاری رو مباحث پرسوال،بعلع میتونی پیرا شهرای کوچیک بیاری..متاسفانه دیگ قبولی کنکور سخت شده بچها با تموم قدرت علمشون میاین ،ب ی مشاوره خوب ی سر بزنین

----------


## Mimhosseini

سلام منم نظام قدیمم و سال 4 هستش که کنکور میدم من واسه خودم  فایلی از اینکه تا تیر چه مراحلی رو پیش رو دارم، درست کردم ایمیلتون رو بدین تا براتون بفرستم چون من کاربر ویژه نیستم نمیتونم براتون پیام خصوصی بفرستم.
ذکات علم یاد دادنش به بقیه ست ان شاءالله که به دردتون بخوره.

----------


## WickedSick

توی این پست کاملا گفتم.
آیا هنوزم امیدی هست برای موقیت؟؟؟؟؟
و اینکه، رشته واقعا تضمینی نداره. همچنین رتبه.
واقعا نمیشه گفت چی میارین و چند میارین چون فاکتور های زیادی دخیلن. ولی از لحاظ عملی و روی کاغذ، میشه!

----------


## Zahra_bsy

این که شما می تونین موفق بشین یا نه رو فقط تلاش خودتون مشخص می کنه کسیم توانایی ذهنی و استعداد شما رو نمیدونه که بتونه قطعی راجبتون حرف بزنه.دیگه سوال پرسیدن از بقیه نداره...منتظرین بقیه بگن نمیشه بزاریدش برای سال بعد؟شما بخونین بر فرض اگرم امسال نشد (که میشه ایشالا)خوندنتون رو وصل میکنین به کنکور سال بعد اونوقت حتما قبول میشین! :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------

